# Are these parts Compatible?



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Are these parts Compatible?
This is my first time making my own pc, and i need to know if these parts will work together. I know that the Motherboard is generally compatible with all these parts, but my friend told me something about registry, or something, like how the parts reserve ports on the motherboard by default, and there may be some conflicting defaults.

Anyway, i was too lazy (and too cheap) to go out and get a custom pc built, so did some searching and this is what i got...

1x	B450-2422 ::Biostar N68S3+ GeForce
7025 Motherboard - Micro ATX, Socket
AM3, NVIDIA MCP68S Chipset, DDR3
1333MHz, SATA 3.0 Gb/s, RAID, 6-CH
Audio, GeForce 7025 Graphics,
Fast Ethernet $49.99

(P.S. I know this is out of stock, but, as mentioned above, i am lazy, so please give me some suggestions that are compatible)

1x	A79-0640 ::AMD ADX640WFGMBOX 
Athlon II X4 640 Quad Core Processor - 
3.00GHz, Socket AM3, 2MB Cache, 
2000MHz (4000 MT/s), Retail	
$99.99

1x	A271-5774 ::Sapphire 100283-3L Radeon
HD 5770 Video Card - 1GB GDDR5, 
PCI-Express 2.0, CrossFireX Ready, Dual 
DVI, Display Port, HDMI	
$129.99

1x	TSD-500H4 ::Hitachi 0F10381 Hard Drive
- 500GB, 7200RPM, 16MB, SATA-3G
$39.99

2x	C13-1004 ::Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9
4GB DDR3 RAM - PC10666, 1333MHz, 
4096MB
$93.98

Again, just to clarify, i am very lazy, so please give me suggestions for a new motherboard, b/c that one is out of stock, and PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF THESE PARTS ARE COMPATIBLE

Thanks,
lodbyavich

(P.S.S. I posted this in some random place the first time, but i moved i here, thinking it would get more replies)

Read more: Are these parts Compatible? - Tech Support Forum http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f68/are-these-parts-compatible-554747.html#ixzz1FI8i3KkP


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks fine. Are you planning on using an old PSU or have you not found one yet?


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

I hadn't thought about it yet, I was just going to use the psu that came w/ it, i have a dell optiplex gx620, and i cant find the specs for the psu that came w/ it, but now that you mention it, i'll look up some, but this is my first time, so please post suggestions.

thanks 

(yes, too lazy to use the smiley faces on the right)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would not mix a Geforce integrated video board and an ATI video card.
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-MA78LMT-S2 AM3 AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

We are seeing issues with 4gig ram sticks, even so if you have to have 8 gig(4 gig is plenty) use matched sticks, unmatched sticks can have unpredictable results,
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2A1333C9
OR 
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL
Preferably 2x 2 gig sticks
Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL9D-4GBPK

PSU
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks a heap, i set up all of the parts that i had on a custom pc building website, which totaled at $788, so it may be alot for all the parts, but all the parts cost $422, so im saving alot, $366, which is almost how much it costs for all the parts. Plus, do you think i should just get a case for all this and make a new PC? Seems kinda silly to install it all into an old case, and if so, please post suggestions for a new case.

Thanks again
_lodboyavich_


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above.... using the 2X2GB of RAM.
CoolerMaster & Antec have some very nice cases in the $50 to $75 range.


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Checkin it out, do you think i should get a mini-tower setup, or something bigger, mabe just for the looks, or b/c it doesn't fit? 

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would not go smaller than Mid-Tower. Small cases do not have the better airflow properties of small cases and larger GPU's need good airflow.


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Also w/ the cooling issue, suggestions?:4-dontkno
Total w/o Case comes to $483.27, while retail sites price at about $650+, so still saving lotsa money... :normal: ...which is good.

ty


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Saving money is always good and congratulations on your decision to build yourself. 
Be sure to test on the bench prior to installing in the case to avoid problems and best of luck!


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Two last things, any cooling suggestions? and is this a good case?
Newegg.com - RAIDMAX FUSION ATX-806WB Black/Gray 0.6mm STEEL SECC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM CPU cooling is more than sufficient for normal use and a little OC'ing. RaidMax cases (as well as most of their products) are cheaply made. They go for the bling over quality.

For $10 more (though I'm not fond of windows)- COOLER MASTER Elite 430 $50: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case

Antec Two Hundred(v2) (not the most handsome case) $50: Newegg.com - Antec Two Hundred(v2) Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I personally prefer case fans that hook to the motherboard so that the speed/noise are controlled by the board according to temps in the case, listening to fans that hook to the power supply and run at 100% speed and noise gets old quick.

That case is pretty flimsy.

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## lodboyavich (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet, i'll check them out, thanks for everything


----------

